# Puppy has Bad Gas



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all

Been switching our puppies over to Wellness Super5Mix from Eukanuba and they seem to have developed some really bad gas. Their poops are all still fine and they show no discomfort or indications that anything is wrong with them besides the gas. 

I was just wondering if this was a from the change of food or if it could be something worse. All 3 puppies seem to be going through it so the new dog food is the only thing thats change with them.

I'm hoping it's just the change of food and that they aren't quite used to it yet. But wouldn't it be affecting their poop if it was the food?
Any thoughts?

thanks for any help.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lots of things can cause gas in pups? 

How old are the pups? Have they been checked for parasites? Have they been wormed and when?

Val


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Not necessarily. They are perfectly capable of having "room clearing" gas without having loose poops.

I believe room clearing gas is BarbE's main complaint with her Dante on most kibbles. Hopefully she will see this and reply.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

They have started their worming will have to get the dates for it. They were checked for parisites at the beginning of December and were given a clean bill of health. 2 of the pups are just over 4 months and the third is 10 months. 1 GSD, 1 dachsund and 1 rat terrier mix.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Quote:They have started their worming will have to get the dates for it.


Does this mean they are in a midst of a de-worming regiment?

Dante had gas while on Nutro and then he seems to get it from the grain free diets. He would be perfect in every way, 'cept that







gas!! 

To me (and I'm not a vet!) gas means something is up in the digestive tract. Could be the food change, could be the food, could be something else. In my mind, it would be odd for three different dogs to get gas from a food (unless something is up with that bag of food itself) or the food change.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry was bad wording. The vet had checked them for worms when we got them and they got a clean bill of health. He gave us a preventative (think I used the right term there) that they take once a month. 
Sorry don't have more information I'm in Iraq and my puppy is being cared for by friends. I've told them about the site though and they are going to make a profile.

I'm hoping it's the food change and not the food itself.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting that you asked about the gas. I was speaking with my sister who is a vet tech about what kinds of things to watch for when switching foods. You know, like allergies, etc. She said that a common sign of a food allergy is gas. She went on to say that a food allergy also has its ranges, meaning that a mild allergy might be gas, while a serious allergy could result in anaphylactic shock. My guess is that it's either an allergy or at least something in the new food is harder on their digestive system than the Eukanuba was.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

First off Thanks for all the replys and helps people. Second is there any way to test to see what he may be alergic to? 

Still hope it's just the switch over my friends said he really enjoys that brand of food.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

If the only symptom is gas, I would think that it would not be all that easy to run a test and be able to tell for certain. I'm sure a blood test would show it, but to what degree would that be? And, blood test results can vary. For example, my son's first blood test showed he had a slight allergy to wheat only. The follow-up blood test 2 months later showed he was not allergic to wheat, but that he's allergic to bananas. Go figure. At the end of the day, I think you'd find that regardless of what shows up, you'd end up with having to change foods to see if it helps anyway.

If the gas doesn't go away in a couple of weeks, I'd go back to the Eukanuba. From what I've been through lately myself, I'm realizing that it's tough enough to find a food my dog's digestive tract agrees with, so if your dog was on one that worked, why switch? Eukanuba's a good food. Sure, some people would undoubtedly argue, but it really is. And, there really is a point when too much of a good thing is bad. Like when you ingest Vitamin C. You take too much, and the body then flushes it, ALL of it, and then none of it is retained. I wouldn't doubt it if the same would be true for many nutrients.

My theory is that it's better to be on a decent food where nutrients are absorbed and assimilated by the body, than a so-called "higher quality" food that ends up being passed through largely unabsorbed. I know of so many people who's dogs just can't maintain a good stool on the high end foods because they are seemingly to "rich" in some nutrients. And, interestingly, the owners themselves all independently used the word, "rich". Makes you think.

Since your dog's stool is not affected, it could be just one ingredient that's not liked by it's system. But, I sure would not want a dog with bad gas in my house. Been there, done that!


----------

